# unsure about apprenticeship



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Electrical work is electrical work for your apprentice hours....if you have proof of such .


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk @zeppelin9966. Any correlation to the band?
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------

